# converting mbx6



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

I am thinking about upgrading from my HB Ve8 to a Mugen MBX 6. I was wondering what is needed to convert it to brushless.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL....that didn't take long!

http://www.rc-monster.com/rcm.php

You can also buy the motor mount seperate, and use a number of different battery trays/straps, and just trim the radio tray down to accomodate the steering servo only, but it seems like a lot of work when RC Monster has it ready to bolt-on without having to even drill a hole in the chassis!


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> LOL....that didn't take long!
> 
> http://www.rc-monster.com/rcm.php
> 
> You can also buy the motor mount seperate, and use a number of different battery trays/straps, and just trim the radio tray down to accomodate the steering servo only, but it seems like a lot of work when RC Monster has it ready to bolt-on without having to even drill a hole in the chassis!


Thanks for the info. Only problem with the rc monster kit is some of my batters are to big for that battery box :frown:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Talk to Jason Wipf and Willy Mills on this board........I believe they have tried a number of different battery trays.

Also, if you are going to go the route of buying seperate pieces (i.e. motor mount, battery tray/straps, servo plate, etc), you might check out the EliteRCD motor mount........people seem to like those and they look sweet!
http://www.elitercd.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=62&Itemid=29


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

I believe they use a battery tray for a hyper 9


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Talk to Jason Wipf and Willy Mills on this board........I believe they have tried a number of different battery trays.
> 
> Also, if you are going to go the route of buying seperate pieces (i.e. motor mount, battery tray/straps, servo plate, etc), you might check out the EliteRCD motor mount........people seem to like those and they look sweet!
> http://www.elitercd.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=62&Itemid=29


That is a nice motor mount. Excellent looking machining thanks for the link!



killerkustoms said:


> I believe they use a battery tray for a hyper 9


Sweet thanks for the info, i have talked to jason and wily at vertigo i just couldn't remember what they were running


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

U can use the orginal servo supports for steering u will just need to cut it as I did with a dremel. The rcelite mount is very nise in that it has a bearing in the mount for extra shaft support. I use the tray from the tekno conversion kit but I had to drill 4 holes. I have a new rc monster tray but I don't like the single strap design and I would need to add additional padding for the battery to not flop around. You also may need a different body depending on how/where youy mount your esc and also depends on battery size. If you are wanting the rc monster tray let me know cause I don't need the one I got.


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

If you go with the RC Monster conversion, make sure you use extra long flat head screws on the battery tray/ESC mount. You can then put a Ny-lock Nut on the extra long screws to mount the battery tray/ESC mount. The plastic they use is very strong but brittle. The normal screws strip out after about 5-6 runs. It happened on both our MBX-6 and MBX-6T. Hope that helps!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I use the Losi 8E tray on my buggy. Two of the four holes in the rear of the tray line up with the forward motor mount holes on the buggy an you have to drill/countersink a hole for the front of the tray and cut a little off the esc mount. It works great, fits almost any battery you could ever want to run, and is only about $10!


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys....:goldfish:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I concur with Nik on the losi battery tray........the tray and straps are less than $15 together, and I have yet to break one and have installed/removed the screws without stripping out the plastic a number of times so far. Only downside with ANY battery tray other than the RC Monster, is that you're going to have to drill/countersink some new holes in the chassis to mount them.


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

Ive been researching the parts and so far all the options you guys have given are top notch.

I am not to concerned about drilling some holes. Just looking for the most durable parts and set up i can find..

Decisions decisions do not know if i should wait for the Mugen and Xray E-Buggies to come out or convert a Nitro now...


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I haven't heard any word on the Mugen E-buggy, and two months ago, Xray was saying there's would be out in a month...........probably won't be until later in the year. 

The xray design/layout isn't too far off from what I've been able to do with an rcmonster mount and losi tray, so I don't know if there will be any huge difference there. 

Does anyone know what/when Mugen is planning to do?


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I haven't heard any word on the Mugen E-buggy, and two months ago, Xray was saying there's would be out in a month...........probably won't be until later in the year.
> 
> The xray design/layout isn't too far off from what I've been able to do with an rcmonster mount and losi tray, so I don't know if there will be any huge difference there.
> 
> Does anyone know what/when Mugen is planning to do?


I was talking to someone at Vertigo can't remember who but they said something about a mugen e buggy coming this summer...


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

I will take your hb ve8. We talked about it the other day. Let me know.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Mugen's is coming late this year, and Xray's will be released in the next few months. I saw the Xray one and aside from the radio box, it's no different than your buggy CV


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

jep527 said:


> I will take your hb ve8. We talked about it the other day. Let me know.


you will be the first to know!



nik77356 said:


> Mugen's is coming late this year, and Xray's will be released in the next few months. I saw the Xray one and aside from the radio box, it's no different than your buggy CV


I saw the pictures on the xray website. The battery tray looks small. But that's just pictures of a prototype so I am curious to see the one they release to the public.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

i did the elite motor mount and losi tray and the next stiffer springs(stock is xxx soft i went to xx soft) and i noticed a big difference.


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

hotrodchevy_77 said:


> i did the elite motor mount and losi tray and the next stiffer springs(stock is xxx soft i went to xx soft) and i noticed a big difference.


sweet thanks for the info...

Going to order the motor mount today


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

Ok just ordered the RC-Elite Mount and the ofna hyper 9e battery box. Now to decide on a motor. I know that I am going to use a Castle Mamba Monster speedo. now to decide on a motor and pinion.....:doowapsta


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

well I ordered the Buggy on Saturday at Vertigo. Got a Mugen MBX6 a Castle Mamba Monster and a Tekin Motor on the way. Now just need to decide what pinion to run...


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

sunkenmetal said:


> well I ordered the Buggy on Saturday at Vertigo. Got a Mugen MBX6 a Castle Mamba Monster and a Tekin Motor on the way. Now just need to decide what pinion to run...


Good choice on the Hyper 9e tray. It will accept soft or hard backs and give them support up front so the cells dont slide. Just be carefull where you drill and countersink the holes. The chassis is machined thin in places and you want enough material there. I use long 4mm screws 1in or so to go into the tray. My boys and I blew out monster and gorilla trys and these have lasted.

Jason Wipf uses a 15t with his 1900 tekin i believe....he would be the one to ask.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Eww! The 9e battery tray! Lol


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

Got my RE-Elite motor mount in the mail today wow this thing is nice top quality machining no burs or nothing... Worth every penny....

:dance:


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

sunkenmetal said:


> Ok just ordered the RC-Elite Mount and the ofna hyper 9e battery box. Now to decide on a motor. I know that I am going to use a Castle Mamba Monster speedo. now to decide on a motor and pinion.....:doowapsta


Castle 1900 Version 3. Pinions 14 & 15 are good operating range for our tracks I have found. Good choices on your gear so far man.


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

jasonwipf said:


> Castle 1900 Version 3. Pinions 14 & 15 are good operating range for our tracks I have found. Good choices on your gear so far man.


thanks for the info.

I am using the motor and ESC i know works and is reliable...


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

woo hoo hoping to pick up my buggy later today


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

I'll be at the track around 6:00p with the goods. That new pic looks nothing like you!!!


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

QUOTE=Verti goat;2736760]I'll be at the track around 6:00p with the goods. That new pic looks nothing like you!!![/QUOTE]

Well I'm here lol like always


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

well got my mbx kit all together and ready to go. just need to put her on my set up station to dial in all the camber and toe etc and test her out on the track...


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

Ok ive got my conversion done. Now im wondering what body fits best and clears the batteries...


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Which batteries?


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

thunderpower 4s hard case...


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

You need a tall body like the proline 808 crowdpleazer or the mugen bulldog.


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

nik77356 said:


> You need a tall body like the proline 808 crowdpleazer or the mugen bulldog.


thanks for the info...


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

No problem. I run the Proline 808 Crowd-Pleazer body right now, and the front corner of my batteries hit it. I also have and extra wing mount washer under the body post to raise it up. My batteries are 6s 3300mah and are 45mm x 45mm


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

dang 6s lol


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm running the Proline losi E body.. Lots of room for big battery's and awesome air flow..


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

Big Phil said:


> I'm running the Proline losi E body.. Lots of room for big battery's and awesome air flow..


i was looking at that body online earlier today
:doowapsta


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Lots of room, but they don't fit right IMO


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

hmmm i guess i need to take a look at some peoples conversions and what bodies they are using


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Well i have an 808 (proline maybe or i just dont know) on the mugen but the battery sits 48mm high so on the body fits funny, kinda looks like somethings broke on the car.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I just ordered my Bulldog body today, but I have to get it painted and sent back to me so it will be about 2 weeks probably. I will post pictures for you when I get it back.


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

They have a bulldog body at Vertigo. I am going to take a look at it and compare it to my mbx6 body to see if it is any taller.


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

snapped a photo with my cell phone at the track yesterday of my conversion.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Big Phil said:


> I'm running the Proline losi E body.. Lots of room for big battery's and awesome air flow..


This ^^^ and the original Losi 8E body have the most room and plenty of ventilation which you will appreciate later in the summer when it starts cooking your electronics. Both need some fiddling with to fit but worth it.


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

jasonwipf said:


> This ^^^ and the original Losi 8E body have the most room and plenty of ventilation which you will appreciate later in the summer when it starts cooking your electronics. Both need some fiddling with to fit but worth it.


cool thanks for the info i will order one of these this weekend....


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Nick, order the MBX 5 Front Body mount pc. See mugen website for that models part number, Amain hobbies should have it. you will use it on the rear MBX 6 shock tower to mount a losi body lower. It will allow it to have its sleek low profile image.


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

jasonwipf said:


> Nick, order the MBX 5 Front Body mount pc. See mugen website for that models part number, Amain hobbies should have it. you will use it on the rear MBX 6 shock tower to mount a losi body lower. It will allow it to have its sleek low profile image.


sweet thanks for the info :doowapsta


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Whats the diff ratio on the MBX6?


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

B4Maz said:


> Whats the diff ratio on the MBX6?


if i remember correctly when i put my kit together the diffs are 44/13 not 100% sure.

but if it is 44/13 it would be 3.384 to 1


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

44/13 or 3.38somelongnumberidontremember


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

nik77356 said:


> 44/13 or 3.38somelongnumberidontremember


Ok, thanks guys.

Crazy Mugens...:help:


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

racing the mbx6 conversion for the first time today at Vertigo cant wait :doowapsta


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I think I'm going to get one of these as soon as the E-version comes out from the factory.

Any news on a release date or pre-order date?


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

End of summer cv is what the president of mugen tells me. I'm getting one.


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

jep527 said:


> End of summer cv is what the president of mugen tells me. I'm getting one.


no more nitro huh lol


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Get a nitro you won't regret it.


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

Hogster said:


> Get a nitro you won't regret it.


lol clutch bearings clutch bearings :spineyes:


----------

